# Leaving my job/handing in my notice.



## DirtyFishy (Oct 5, 2015)

I need opinions really.
Basically my father got me a job in London and I've been struggling to cope with it.

I've been here 4 months and I've hated it. It's not so much the work it's the city, the people. Everybody is pushy and aggressive. 

Point being I can't handle the large amounts of people, the hour and a half journey into work on the train.

I feel bad for letting my father done, however I'm very uncomfortable about the whole thing.
I don't want him to feel like I'm ungrateful etc.

Should I hand my notice in or should I stick it out?


----------



## DirtyFishy (Oct 5, 2015)

I should also note that I've been trying to apply for jobs much closer to home for the last 2 months or so.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

maybe try to go for 6 months or a year and then leave if it isn't working in any way by then. imo, every job is like being in a war everyday for those of us with SA.


----------



## SilentRobot (Jun 30, 2015)

DirtyFishy said:


> I need opinions really.
> Basically my father got me a job in London and I've been struggling to cope with it.
> 
> I've been here 4 months and I've hated it. It's not so much the work it's the city, the people. Everybody is pushy and aggressive.
> ...


Dude I need a job in London after my degree!!!!! Recommend me to your dad, I'm doing an Economics degree at a good London uni as well. :grin2:

Nah I'm joking bro. Of course everyone Is pushy and aggressive, so am I. When going to uni in mornings I barge the hell out of people on the tube if they obstruct my way. You have got to learn to deal with it. It's not nice, I know, but you know that London is a place full of people with a killer mentality.

I say stick it out for the money solely. I would kill to be in a position like yours man.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Keep the job.


----------



## DirtyFishy (Oct 5, 2015)

Well thanks to the people that responded and to any future replies.


----------



## Priggish (Oct 13, 2015)

I'm an advocate for living a happy life - no matter what. We only get one shot at this so why living it unhappy or doing things you don't want to do? The average person will tell you to stay because "jobs are hard to find" or there is security there or something like that. But once you understand that the most happy and most successful people ARE NOT average, you will be able to clearly come to your own conclusion. Figure out what makes your heart beat and find ways to make it into a successful means of income. The longer you try to make other people happy (at your expense) or put energy into something that cause you grief, the longer you will get more of it. What you focus on grows. Put your energy elsewhere. Believe in yourself and your abilities.


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Personally speaking, I'd be tempted to stick with it a while longer. At least you're applying for jobs closer to home. If your father helped you to get that job, I can understand why you're questioning whether to quit or not. I probably wouldn't in that circumstance myself. 

It might be horrible, but being in work and earning money is considerably better than being out of work. I'd be tempted to be thrifty with your money, save what you can and then revisit the situation after you've been there for a year. If you really feel the need to quit and can’t cope any more by then, I'd then probably explain the situation to your father, quit and use the savings to live off until a new job comes up. I'd really only do that as a worse-case scenario though. I'd try and stick it out and try to adapt to the job if I could. That's what I had to do in my current job. It took me at least a year before I felt more comfortable with my colleagues. I think it was closer to 18 months, actually.

At this time of year, you'll likely only find temporary positions that cover the Christmas period. We're approaching what's probably the worst time of year to walk out on a job without another in place! 

I have a cousin who quit her job a few weeks ago with nothing in place. However, she now has a partner to support her (no immediate financial concerns – she can probably survive for around six months with her savings if she goes easy) and had been having issues at work for about three years before she finally 'snapped' and handed in her notice. She's looking for work as we speak (and she was for about two months before she left her job as she knew she was going to leave regardless - she'd really had enough) but so far has struggled to find anything.


----------



## DirtyFishy (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks, I got my pills yesterday.
Only 10mg though, seems pretty weak to me.


----------

